# Knicks win five in a row



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

...with tonight's overtime victory against the Mavs in a back-to-back. When's the last time that happened? They have little defense to speak of (though you can't fault the energy of the rookies), but they find a way to win. Marbury and Curry were solid throughout, and Crawford carried them down the stretch. Larry Brown has them playing all proper now. Oh, and they grabbed 29 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah New York is finally playing good basketball. and its about time too. tho I still dont think they'll dig themselves out of this hole and make the playoffs.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm starting to think Larry's treatment of the team was done to strengthen them. It didn't start until the fans at the Garden started to boo the team feverishly to the point where several Knicks were affected about it, and now they are playing like an actual team.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Not to mention, guys like Jamal Crawford and Stephon Marbury are starting to get, and understand their roles on the team


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Only 3 games back from the playoffs no?
So many teams also had slow starts in the east, that the Knickerbockers really didn't dig THAT big of a hole.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

5 game winning streak, and they are 12-21. Thats some hole they've dug for themselves, but the 8th seed is literally up for graps.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, who would've thought the Raptors and Knicks would be back in contention for a playoff spot?


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

i always thought brown was o a overrated coach but i now i don't.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

all those decades of winning everywhere including the clippers wasn't enough to convince you he doesn't suck at coaching? well he does suck at coaching fiba basketball, that's for sure.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Meh, we'll blow it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Knicks must make the playoffs, if for nothing else then to torpedo the picks they gave Chicago.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Memo to Larry Brown

See what happens when you listen to me and free David Lee


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice work Larry Brown, they are getting the job done.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, who would've thought the Raptors and Knicks would be back in contention for a playoff spot?


Hmm they're playing eachother on Sunday...Who will come out victorious? :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> See what happens when you listen to me and free David Lee


Took him long enough. Who didn't know that David Lee was a player on this level?

I like that Larry has basically been forced to recognize the fact that his rookies are his best guys. Isiah Thomas is a drafting jesus. If all he did was draft for a team, and let like a Donnie Walsch handle everything else, he would be set.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Someone beat me to the Knicks praise thread. I've watched them a few times during this win streak, and I must say they not only have won these games but have looked pretty good doing so. I think the main reason for this is that Brown finally settled on a rotation, and guys finally started feeling comfortable with their roles. There's talent on this team, so the Knicks running off some good wins isn't all that huge of a surprise.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

I actually like the way we've been closing games. 

Marbury brings the absolute slightest bit of poise that the Knicks team has, and forces the defense to collapse on him, and finds holes pretty well to pass out of.

Crawford has been playing very well, like someone finally taught him what shot selection meant.

Nate Robinson just makes things happen on the court, great hustler.

Eddy Curry can play inside with the big boys.

And the combination of Mo Taylor/Antonio Davis/Channing Frye/David Lee, pretty much whoever has been having the good game.

The ending lineup has been doing its job, which is why we're taking the close ones.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Took him long enough. Who didn't know that David Lee was a player on this level?
> 
> I like that Larry has basically been forced to recognize the fact that his rookies are his best guys. Isiah Thomas is a drafting jesus. If all he did was draft for a team, and let like a Donnie Walsch handle everything else, he would be set.


To be fair, the rookies kind of fell flat this game. The guy above me said it right -- Marbury brings them some semblance of poise. Crawford and he just looked in control.

Btw, they're winning with Quentin Richardson playing like Ryan Bowen.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Memo to Larry Brown
> 
> See what happens when you listen to me and free David Lee


I think LB knew all along that Lee was a good player and would be in the rotation. I think he took the time for the Vets to hang themselves in Nov/Dec so they couldn't say he didn't give them a chance to make the starting lineup, or get PT. Guys like Rose and the horrendous Jerome James are now taking a back seat. Funny you want to give props to Lee, but you should also admit that Frye is also a key to the Knicks success. But of course you wouldn't do such a thing now would you Cpaw? :angel: In to all fairness, Marbury finally realizes that we need him to run this team "the right way" in order to be sucessful and so far he is doing just that. The biggest test right now is seeing how we handle ourselves against the Pistons.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> I think LB knew all along that Lee was a good player and would be in the rotation. I think he took the time for the Vets to hang themselves in Nov/Dec so they couldn't say he didn't give them a chance to make the starting lineup, or get PT. Guys like Rose and the horrendous Jerome James are now taking a back seat. Funny you want to give props to Lee, but you should also admit that Frye is also a key to the Knicks success. But of course you wouldn't do such a thing now would you Cpaw? :angel: In to all fairness, Marbury finally realizes that we need him to run this team "the right way" in order to be sucessful and so far he is doing just that. The biggest test right now is seeing how we handle ourselves against the Pistons.


Brown had been playing Frye for quite some time so that doesn't really apply to my point. On the other hand, I made a Free David Lee thread in your Knicks forum before Brown decided to start him and the Knicks started winning. In other words, Frye was playing and scoring during the losing as well, so he doesn't get as much credit from me 

1 coach down, 3 to go and then I can change my sig.


----------

